# Hystology Reports



## 20908 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi ladies...could any of you help me understand what a hystology report would be, in regards to the female area?i was referred to a specialist regarding a problem i was having with my uterus after a d&c (i had retained product) and the info the first clinic gave me was to tell the specialist that i had a 'normal hystology report'. is this the same sort of thing as a papsmear? what sort of things could cause you to have an abnormal hystology report?thanks so much, xo


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:what sort of things could cause you to have an abnormal hystology report?


I know for Pap smears it is usually abnormal cells like the kind that look like they could be pre-cancerous or cancerous.K.


----------

